

View Source on the iPhone - RandallBrown
http://snoopy.allmarkedup.com/

======
cleverjake
Mobile Perf from Steve Sonders has this, as well as many other features -
Firebug Lite, Page Resources, Docsource, Web Timing, DOM Monster, Storager,
YSlow, SpriteMe, CSSess, and Zoompf

<http://stevesouders.com/mobileperf/mobileperfbkm.php>

